# Starfox Assault



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok, I was really looking forward to this game and at Target today I saw a sign with release dates and SFA was coming out on Febuary 16th.   I can't wait ,Ilike the Star Fox games!  :lol:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

It looks really good.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2005)

I too am waiting to buy it.  And it will actually be my first Star Fox game.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

Me too,This also will be my first Starfox Game.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2005)

Star Fox 64 was my favorite so far, only because the first had bad graphics(although good for its time) and Dino Planet was more like a Zelda game than a Star Fox game.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2005)

So you didn't miss too much LOL.  But youi may want to try the others some time.  What I'm really looking forward to is the multi-player, I hope it is good!


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

I played Starfox 64(thats the one with the tanks,running on foot,and fighter jets right?)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'm getting this game. I have already reserved a copy.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

starfox 64 was awesome.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2005)

Does anyone know whether the multi-player is like it was in 64 or is it more like 007 style?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure its 3rd person.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm sorry what I meant was do you get to modify settings and use different weapons an stuff.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

oh, well then i think you modify settings.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 22, 2005)

im getting it the day it comes out.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 24, 2005)

Feb 6th from where I am, yay :lol: !  I can wait no longer,    			  so it should be out now!!!! :angry:


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2005)

I have 30 Dollars, and will buy Wario Ware Touched Feb 14, but I'll have to wait until my birthday (April 26) for Star Fox Assault!


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 25, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I have 30 Dollars, and will buy Wario Ware Touched Feb 14, but I'll have to wait until my birthday (April 26) for Star Fox Assault!


 too bad you have to wait. Im getting it the day it comes out. im lucky tto have a starfox fan dad. he said he is going to buy starfox for him.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 27, 2005)

Blockbuster is renting Star Fox Assault Feb 1st!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 27, 2005)

Really!?   
:blink:			   I'm there!  Gotta go!..............

Opps it isn't Feb 1st yet.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 27, 2005)

i need money first. I'm broke. Well thats my networth not my parents...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 29, 2005)

today I reserved SF:A. I can't wait till february 14!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not sure if I should get it.  With all the other games coming out in March.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm considering it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 29, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should get it.  With all the other games coming out in March.


 just to tell you. this game is reviving the loss of fans it had when the other 
SF game came. how was it called? dinasaur planet or something like that.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 29, 2005)

that game was crap on a stick.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> that game was crap on a stick.


 IT WAS NOT!  It was a great game!  Although it looked and felt and played like Zelda, it was a great game!  And please, refrain from using ANY language!  This is your first warning.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 30, 2005)

I greatly disliked that game.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 30, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I greatly disliked that game.


 lol. I agree with you. that game ruined the SF franchise. 
that game was worse than worse.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dinosaur Planet wasn't a bad game it just wasn't a Star Fox game.
Oh and......
 It is only 1 more day until I get to rent it with a BlockBuster gift card that I have to use. *does a little jig*


----------



## Mino (Jan 31, 2005)

I am renting it tomorrow, if it is good, it is definitely mine.  I also want WW:T and all those other games.  I need money!   h43r:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 1, 2005)

I have it for rent!  It's great!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 2, 2005)

I might, i'm not sure.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I have it for rent!  It's great!


 where did you rent it?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blockbuster.  They're having a special pre-release rent thingy.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 3, 2005)

I meant to rent it but I have been busy.....
I think I will tonight when I return a movie ....


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the multiplayer will be fun.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I think the multiplayer will be fun.


 It is INCREDIBLE!  You can ride on other peoples Arwings!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 3, 2005)

I rented it today and it is a lot of fun!
You can ride on other peoples R-wings in MULTIPLAYER!?  Is that what you mean or just in the game?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thats awesome! I will probably rent it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 4, 2005)

I love it even more now that I beat it once.   It had a good storyline I thought.
And in multiplayer i stood on onpersons Tank and they couldn't get me off......
until they thought to barrel roll.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 5, 2005)

I think its cool thought that now you can be in a tank, arwing, and on the ground.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes it is fun with the different vehicles.
i'm hooked on it now.
 l   / o     \/|
C   \   >  /\|


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 5, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Yes it is fun with the different vehicles.
> i'm hooked on it now.
> l    / o     \/|
> C   \   >  /\|


 ohhh, that was supposed to be a fish going to a fish hook .


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2005)

I'll have to wait until my birthday (April 26) to get SFA!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 6, 2005)

Well lucky for me, I haven't bought anything for a while so I can get it when it comes out!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 6, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well lucky for me, I haven't bought anything for a while so I can get it when it comes out!


 yeah, lucky you.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I'll buy it.  Should I get Wario (for DS) too though?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 6, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I think I'll buy it.  Should I get Wario (for DS) too though?


 yes, get both.  Wario looks good.  And I've played SFA.  The multiplayer is GREAT.  You can ride on a wind of another person!!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 6, 2005)

I want both, and the problem riding on their wing is when they figure out that they should barrel roll!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 6, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I want both, and the problem riding on their wing is when they figure out that they should barrel roll!


oh yeaah... my brother figured that out... he dropped me into space and was laughing....


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 6, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 7, 2005)

lol.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 7, 2005)

BUT!  I got the Demon Launcher and won the game with it!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 7, 2005)

:angry: Grrr....
I hate the demon launcher :angry: 
That is the only thing keeping me from destroying my opponent! :angry:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 7, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> :angry: Grrr....
> I hate the demon launcher :angry:
> That is the only thing keeping me from destroying my opponent! :angry:


 you can turn them off in the options menu, you know.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 7, 2005)

Really so you can adjust the options in the game.
  
B)			 Then it is time to conquer all in my way!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 7, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Really so you can adjust the options in the game.
> B)			 Then it is time to conquer all in my way!


 yeah, just press Y on the stage select screemn, choose a mode, and then you can cutomize your options.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sporges gonna be having some fun now.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Sporges gonna be having some fun now.


 yeah.  The Demon Launcher isn't so bad actually, but everyone has their opinion.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 8, 2005)

Well i hate it because it made me lose!
And I never get it.  I'm too good to die twice in a row.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 8, 2005)

well, you'll wont lose then if you turn them off. Also i'm thinking about getting this game, should i?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> well, you'll wont lose then if you turn them off. Also i'm thinking about getting this game, should i?


 YES!!!!  Without doubts!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 8, 2005)

why.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> why.


 The multiplayer is MIND-BLOWING, the singleplayer mode is short, but sweet, and it's got Xevious!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll probably get it.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I'll probably get it.


 good thing to do


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes get it it is much fun!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 15, 2005)

It is out now!!
Who thinks they are gonna buy it?
I am! as soon as I have time to buy and play it.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> It is out now!!
> Who thinks they are gonna buy it?
> I am! as soon as I have time to buy and play it.


 I will!  Now, maybe my mom will buy it for her birthday (March 12)!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 16, 2005)

why would she buy it for herself?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> why would she buy it for herself?


 No, she's going to buy it FOR US on HER birthday to make us wait less! YAHOO!, I have a GREAT MOM!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 17, 2005)

I thought your mom was going to buy it for herself.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 18, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I thought your mom was going to buy it for herself.


 Oh no, she likes "thinking" games (Zelda, Mario), not shoot-em-up games.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 19, 2005)

i don;t own this game, my friend does, and from what i've seen and played, multiplayer is really really cool. just because you can have it with or without vehicles, there are places you can go only on foot. i like that.


----------



## Mino (Feb 19, 2005)

I got it and it...



*PWNZ!*


----------



## Mino (Feb 19, 2005)

I love how you can get out of teh Arwing in All-Range mode and shoot from the top of the Arwing.  I like dive-bombing my friend from the highest point in the level with a Gatling Gun and blasting him to pieces.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 19, 2005)

that looked cool.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 20, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I love how you can get out of teh Arwing in All-Range mode and shoot from the top of the Arwing.  I like dive-bombing my friend from the highest point in the level with a Gatling Gun and blasting him to pieces.


 I like your icon, PIKMIN042.  Same over here, And I have to pick either Star Fox Assault or Yoshi's Touch and Go for my birthday....


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd pick star fox. Only because you know its great already. If you can try and rent touch n go first.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2005)

I finnally bought it!  I only rented it for a week and now I found it for less than 50 so I got it.   :lol:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 23, 2005)

good for you...enjoy it!


----------

